# Control de dispositivos por Internet



## Meta (May 19, 2009)

*-------- Edit por Chico 3001 -----------*

Este tema se ve interesante y da para otra alegata larga y tendida, asi que me tome la molestia de separarlo para que podamos comentarlo...

*---------------------------------------------*

Buenas Moyano Jonathan:

Tampoco que te quiero apurar. 

Al menos los RELÉ a controlar sobre la el manual que hice para controlar por puerto serie es muy fácil. (En su día me costó).

Claro que ya acabé por fin de lograr que me funcionara el puerto serie por Internet.

DESCARGAR

Entre todos haremos lo mismo pero en USB.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 19, 2009)

Obviamente , lo que pasa es que en la cabeza tengo mil proyectos y solo algunas horas por dia para hacerlos. Además del colegio. También mirá este http://www.mcelectronics.com.ar/seminarios/tcpip/ es como un minicurso de TCP/IP para la serie 18F que viene con stack TCP/IP incluido ..........ya nos pondremos con eso también.

Lo tuyo del puerto serie controlado por internet lo tengo que leer de PIE a CABEZA. Además yo no tengo router utilizo un modem 3G para internet. Y no se como funcionará tu programa con eso .........o no tiene nada que ver ?


----------



## Meta (May 19, 2009)

Mi programa debería funcionar con router y con modem, si es modem, lo tienes más fácil porque no hay que configurar puertos.

Para saber si funciona, alguien puede cargar el PIC con el hex que tiene y montar ese 16f84 en una protoboard sin el LCD, ya al ver los LED lo sabremos.

Si tienes tiempo, quedamos, y hago de cliente y tu de server para que veas que los datos llegan aunque no tenga PIC conectado.

En cuanto lo de la página http://www.mcelectronics.com.ar/seminarios/tcpip/ gracias por la información, me meteré  en ese mundo en el futuro.

La verdad es que también estoy trabajando con otros poryectos como sensores de movimiento, PIR, otro conectando la calculadora casio 9850GB Plus por el puerto serie al PC y al PIC para monitoreo o control de dispositivos entre otros proyectos que tengo en mente. Ahora como estoy en desempleo por la crisis tengo tiempo para investigar, pero poco presupuesto.

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 19, 2009)

Estamos en la misma situacion


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 19, 2009)

Che y una pregunta... si yo tengo IP dinámica funciona igual? Habría que hacer las pruebas


----------



## Meta (May 19, 2009)

Para hacer las pruebas no hace falta IP estática, con la dinámica está bien si nos quedamos a la hora adecuada en el mismo momento. Temas atrás se explicó sobre las IP para tenerlas estáticas con servidores de dns.

Para lo que quiero hacer, no hay problema, es prueba.

Por privado me dices la IP que tienes y el puerto, se recomienda más del 60000. Si quieres saber tu IP pública lo miras aquí.

http://www.adslayuda.com/ip.html

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 19, 2009)

tambien por IPCONFIG. Arreglamos para el fin de semana porque hay que ver el tema de la diferencia horaria y si yo estoy conectado.

Estaría bueno eso de hacer una pag con contraseña para acceder al control


El domingo por la tarde, te mando un MP con mi IP y vemos.


----------



## Meta (May 19, 2009)

Ok. ipconfig /all no muestra la IP pública.

Prepararé para hacer el programa con contraseña.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 19, 2009)

okas , la verdad eso de hacer una página con contraseña estaría bueno. Además se podría acceder desde un teléfono un PDA o cualquier cosa con acceso a internet.


----------



## Meta (May 20, 2009)

En páginas Web lo haré más adelante cuando acabe este proyecto. En páginas Web se utilizará el ASP .net y .net remoting (Control remoto a distancia vía ínternet).

Por ahora estoy con esto, también estoy mirando la encriptación de envío de datos.

Voy a modificar el estilo de la Interfaz más grande y ergonómica posible.


----------



## asuryan87 (Ago 28, 2009)

hola,

Si lo que quereis es manejar dispositivos desde internet podeis comprar un servidor baratito como hice yo con un proyecto. 
SITEPLAYER MICROCONTROLADOR CON SERVIDOR WEB

tienes ejemplos y un manual bastante completo, eso si el servidor solo tiene 48K de memoria y lo puedes conectar a un microcontrolador por puerto serie.

Saludos


----------



## jalva (Sep 7, 2009)

Estoy intentando hacer un control basado en web que me permita llegar a mi casa y usando un 18f452 y un Enc28j60 poder controlar unas salidas.
por ahora solo llego a una página almacenada en el pic (muy básica) y conectada a mi router linksys.
La forma de llegar a pesar de la direccion ip dinámica es usar un servicio de DNS.
prometo postear el circuito y el fuente del programa...
el circuito es :




la foto del circuito armado es :




Me queda mucho por hacer, y la verdad es que no dispongo de mucho tiempo, pero iré posteando los pequeños logros... No soy un gran programador /diseñador ...
Falta ponerle entradas y salidas digitales, entradas análógicas, etc , por ahora solo me ocupé de que funcione la parte ethernet.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 8, 2009)

Exelente aporte jalva


----------



## jalva (Sep 8, 2009)

Les adjunto el archivo de proteus y el fuente en mikropascal que usé...

Moyano: esto es algo parecido a lo que posteaste en : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/control-etapa-8-reles-traves-internet-16966/


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 9, 2009)

Buenisimo, igual voy a ver como migro la aplicación a mikroC o mikrobasic. has probado de encender y apagar un LED a través de la red ??


----------



## jalva (Sep 10, 2009)

Si ... de hecho es lo que hace, aunque le detecté un problema, el refresco lo hace sobre la misma ip y no sobre la página web que publiqué, por lo que lo tengo que cambiar... lo hare hoy a la noche. 
envié un mensaje personal para pasarte la página web donde se lo puede acceder, pero me reboto el mensaje....


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 10, 2009)

mandamelo en un archivo o a mi correo


----------



## jalva (Sep 11, 2009)

moyano , tienes la casilla de mensajes llena... no pude enviarte un mensaje  
por otro lado encontré como ponerle password a la página del pic
Por ejemplo:
http://www.psicobyte.com/html/taller/pass.html
habria que usar el método : Método ALGO MEJOR con JavaScript
Dado que la memoria del pic es escasa es conveniente user una memoria I2C para almacenar una página mas grande.
mi proximo paso, será ese... (en cuanto tenga tiempo)


----------



## jpsp (Oct 9, 2009)

hola jalva soy nuevo en el foro me podes decir en que version de proteus esta hecha la simulacion me yo uso la 7.4 pero me dice que esta en una mas reciente gracias.


----------



## jalva (Oct 10, 2009)

la hice en proteus 7.5 sp3 pero se necesita una pc MUY rápida para simular en tiempo real, si no es así, simula, pero no en tiempo real....


----------



## jpsp (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola Gracias por responder, he bajado la version 7.5 pero me aparece un error al tratar de simular el error es el siguiente: [NICPACKET]Packetdroppes due to buffer overflow: ERXST =0500;ERN=1F19;........ y ser repite infinitamente y no linkea el enc el mismo error me aparece tratando de simular pero usando mikrobasic. Gracias por tu atensión.


----------



## jalva (Oct 13, 2009)

Eso tiene pinta que no tienes cargado el winpcap para que el proteus "vea" la red, que por supuesto debe estar conectada


----------



## jpsp (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola Gracias por responder, el winpcap esta instalado y funcionando pues los ejemplos que trae el proteus si funcionan bien, pero el ejemplo que tuyo no corre aparece el error antes mencionado, igual para unos ejemplos que estan hechos en mikrobasic, muy raro no hay de otra que montar el hardware y  probar lo fisico a ver, pues me rindo con la simulacion en proteus. Gracias


----------



## Meta (Nov 14, 2009)

Que impresionaten, no lo había visto. Felicidades.


----------



## ThrAnCh (Mar 25, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> *-------- Edit por Chico 3001 -----------*
> 
> Este tema se ve interesante y da para otra alegata larga y tendida, asi que me tome la molestia de separarlo para que podamos comentarlo...
> 
> ...








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola meta , no puedo descargar el archivo , no se si me lo podrias facilitar, soy estudiante de 4 año de ingenieria electronica, ando buscando un tema para mi tesis 
por eso ando recabando informacion , si me lo podrias facilitar te lo agradeceria bastante , felicitaciones y sigue posteando como siempre


----------



## gmondrax (Abr 8, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> *-------- Edit por Chico 3001 -----------*
> 
> Este tema se ve interesante y da para otra alegata larga y tendida, asi que me tome la molestia de separarlo para que podamos comentarlo...
> 
> ...





Estoy intentado armar un control con puerto paralelo. Podrias ayudarme??
Intente escargar el archivo que posteaste pero el link esta muerto...


----------



## Meta (Abr 8, 2010)

Esto te puede dar ideas para el puerto paralelo.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/01/interfaz-puerto-paralelo.html

Saludo.


----------



## silcerino (Dic 3, 2010)

asuryan87 dijo:


> hola,
> 
> Si lo que quereis es manejar dispositivos desde internet podeis comprar un servidor baratito como hice yo con un proyecto.
> SITEPLAYER MICROCONTROLADOR CON SERVIDOR WEB
> ...



El siteplayer lo he utilizado yo, tal y como digo aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/pregunta-sobre-tesis-1253/

Ahora bien, parece más fácil de lo que realmente es. El manual de instrucciones da por sabidas cosas que uno no tiene por qué saber, pero bueno, a base de pelear y buscar más información se consigue llegar a buen puerto. 

Las instrucciones las conseguí, además de versiones en castellano e inglés, en italiano y curiosamente, esta última fue la mejor y más explicativa de todas. La dificultad está en que las instrucciones "oficiales" no explican bien la conexión en red por cable ethernet (entre otras cosas), si haces lo que dice el manual no funciona, hay que hacerle más detalles para que funcione correctamente.


----------



## ajburbano (Dic 6, 2010)

Señores Buena tarde, entenderan estoy un poco asarado por la cuestion de entregar mi proyecto de grado en 2 meses y quisiera saber si ustedes me pueden colaborar (guiando)realizando un control de un pic por medio de un pc....por favor se los agradeceria demasiado....atento a su respuesta....gracias..


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 6, 2010)

Se está realizando el manual, por el momento está suspendido por que estoy estudiando...en una semanas sigo.


----------



## Meta (Dic 6, 2010)

ajburbano dijo:


> Señores Buena tarde, entenderan estoy un poco asarado por la cuestion de entregar mi proyecto de grado en 2 meses y quisiera saber si ustedes me pueden colaborar (guiando)realizando un control de un pic por medio de un pc....por favor se los agradeceria demasiado....atento a su respuesta....gracias..



No se si quieres hacerlo por puerto serie o paralelo, el USB se está haciendo el manual así que hay que esperar.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/07/interfaz-puerto-paralelo-lpt.html


----------



## kmiz (Dic 7, 2010)

Los comandos que se envian son cortos y pueden ser de texto, no?.
Porque entonces quiza interesaria utilizar los servidores de IRC.
-No se tiene que abrir ningun puerto, porque ambos serian clientes conectados al servidor irc.
-se localizarian por NICK con lo que la IP seria algo secundario.
-En caso de ser necesaria una comunicacion rapida por un socket directo entre ambos(entonces si que uno precisaria tener abierto el puerto para actuar como server) El IP podria ser recuperado por IRC a traves de IRC. Y conectar despues directamente.
Si alguien precisa informacion para efectuar la conexion solo que lo diga.
Yo ahora estoy haciendolo en JAVA.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 7, 2010)

kmiz, hola como estás. Sería muy interesante ver como lo haces en JAVA.

- La idea de este hilo es hacer un proyecto similar a lo que hizo meta en su proyecto (Muy interesante de por cierto) : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/controlar-pc-desde-otro-pc-19015/


----------



## kmiz (Dic 11, 2010)

Ahora estoy liado con la parte de comunicacion con el puerto serie.
Estoy con la libreria RXTX de java.
La parte de conexion con el server IRC ya la tengo abanzada. 
Basicamente el pc conectado fisicamente al pic, conecta al server IRC y se mantiene conectado a la espera de recibir un mensaje privado con el texto compuesto por el MD5 de la combinacion del login y el password.
Si recibe ese mensaje, acepta ese link como origen de las ordenes y le retorna un numero aleatorio.
cada orden que reciba, debera ir precedida por el MD5 del numero aleatorio combinado con el password. Asi se garantiza la seguridad del origen de los datos.
Cada orden la contestara con la respuesta pactada y otro numero aleatorio diferente para poder autentificar la próxima orden.




El PC cliente se conecta a través de un applet con lo que no debe instalar nada. De la necesidad del funcionamiento del pic dependerá el diseño del cliente.


Este sistema no es rápido, pero tiene la ventaja que puedes conectar desde cualquier pc, sin necesidad de conocer la IP y sin tener que abrir ningún puerto en el pc conectado al pic.
De todos modos, si existiera la necesidad de conexión mas rápida se podria, una vez conectados, recuperar la IP para asi poder conectar ya directamente por socket. Aunque esto si implicaria tener que abrir algún puerto para el pc conectado al pic, porque actuaria como server.

La parte de conexión al IRC ya la tengo resuelta, de hecho tengo un pequeño cliente IRC hecho en Java aqui:
http://www.telefonica.net/web2/kmiz/IrcWeb.html


El cliente podria ser algo asi:
http://www.telefonica.net/web2/kmiz/PicWeb/launch.html

Solo esta implementado el formulario aunque no tiene aun el codigo.


----------



## wilfer (Abr 29, 2011)

Actualmente estamos trabajando en un proyecto muy similar al que tu realizaste llamado Pic Web.
Queremos saber si nos podrias ayudar un poco con esto, realmente tenemos muchas dudas al respecto. La simulacion funciona correctamente pero no sabemos de que manera comprobar el funcionamiento del sistema. Tampoco sabemos cual es la direccion Mac e IP del sistema.

Muchas Gracias por tu atencion.



jalva dijo:


> Les adjunto el archivo de proteus y el fuente en mikropascal que usé...
> 
> Moyano: esto es algo parecido a lo que posteaste en : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/control-una-etapa-8-reles-traves-internet-16966/



Hola Jalva..
Actualmente estamos trabajando en un proyecto muy similar al que tu realizaste llamado Pic Web.
Queremos saber si nos podrias ayudar un poco con esto, realmente tenemos muchas dudas al respecto. La simulacion funciona correctamente pero no sabemos de que manera comprobar el funcionamiento del sistema. Tampoco sabemos cual es la direccion Mac e IP del sistema.

Muchas Gracias por tu atencion.


----------



## jalva (Abr 30, 2011)

wilfer dijo:


> Hola Jalva..
> Actualmente estamos trabajando en un proyecto muy similar al que tu realizaste llamado Pic Web.
> Queremos saber si nos podrias ayudar un poco con esto, realmente tenemos muchas dudas al respecto. La simulacion funciona correctamente pero no sabemos de que manera comprobar el funcionamiento del sistema. Tampoco sabemos cual es la direccion Mac e IP del sistema.
> 
> Muchas Gracias por tu atencion.



En lo que pueda ( y tenga tiempo... ) por supuesto .
La mac y la ip están en el código,  (archivo: http_demo.ppas, linea 87 a 112)
incluso de donde repetir la recarga de la página del pic, de modo que se actualice en forma automatica. ( archivo: eth_enc28j60_utils.ppas , linea 20)

La ip es 192.168.1.60 y la forma de accederlo es http://192.168.1.60 desde el browser.

El código fue sacado de la ayuda de los compiladores de Mikroe, compiladores que te recomiendo que usen.

Adjunto un archivo modificado donde pongo en el circuito entradas en el puerto B y salidas en el puerto D que se pueden gestionar desde la página web.


----------



## Robertrec (May 2, 2011)

Acabo de terminar lo que estaba intentando hacer, que era comunicarme desde mi web con el puerto serie.
Como necesitaba que las ordenes desde la web fueran instantaneas en ejecutarse sobre el PIC y devolviera info a la web en tiempo real de la misma manera, he estado intentando echar a andar nodejs como servidor local. El cual maneja un servidor websocket para HTML5 y realiza también las comunicaciones con el puerto serie mediante serproxy .

Se supone que es lo último de lo último en velocidad

He subido video al youtube






Saludos


----------



## Meta (May 2, 2011)

Buen trabajo, campeón.


----------



## Robertrec (May 2, 2011)

Gracias Meta 

A ver el jugo que le saco a esto

Ahora empieza la fiesta, uniendo por ejemplo webgl


----------



## Meta (May 2, 2011)

Llevo desde el 2008 con esto, por falta de €€€€€€€€€€€€€, no lo he montado. ejhjee. Sigue así.


----------



## COARITES (Jul 22, 2011)

justo el material que buscaba, bueno yo lo simulare, y vere que pasa. supongo que este ejemplo (picweb.rar) funcionara igual si cargo mi archivo compilado desde CCS.


----------



## jalva (Jul 23, 2011)

COARITES dijo:


> justo el material que buscaba, bueno yo lo simulare, y vere que pasa. supongo que este ejemplo (picweb.rar) funcionara igual si cargo mi archivo compilado desde CCS.



Es un circuito con un Pic... Compilar con CCS no debe ser un problema (aparte de la sintaxis).
Si el programa es correcto, debe funcionar...!
Suerte y comenta como sale..!


----------



## christiansinho747 (Nov 11, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> *-------- Edit por Chico 3001 -----------*
> 
> Este tema se ve interesante y da para otra alegata larga y tendida, asi que me tome la molestia de separarlo para que podamos comentarlo...
> 
> ...



///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

hola! intente descargar tu proyecto , pero me di con la sorpresa con que en enlace habia caducado....estoy muy interesado en armar este circuito ....me preguntaba si podrias enviarmelo? tambien lei que querian hacerlo por usb , bueno te cometno que yo soy capaz de coenctar pic por medio de puerto usb , asiq ue podriamos ayudarnos mutuamente... cualquier cosa mi correo es:






espero tu ayuda y ojala estemos en contacto


----------



## idafenix (May 23, 2012)

Holaaaa...  Necesito una ayudita porfa, estoy tratando de comunicar un enc28j60 con un pic18f452, lo estoy probando con el programa que viene hecho en mikroC pero nada, le hago ping y no me da nada.  A ver si entiendo en el programa se asigna una ip cuando hago el ping lo hago a esa ip cierto, que mas tengo que tener en cuenta?? porque las conexiones estan bien.  Graciassssssssss


----------

